# Angeln am Ebro in spanien



## karpfen2000 (10. Januar 2009)

hallo

ich wolte mal fragen ob irgend jemand 2008 am ebro war und mir sagen kann ob er gut gefangen hat oder nicht so gut. weil ich fisch schon seit 6 Jahren am ebro nur 2008 hatte ich leider keine zeit aber zum angeln in Deutschland schon 

gruß Marco:q


----------



## karpfen2000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

kennt jemmand denn ebro


----------



## karpfen2000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

kennt jemand denn ebro


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo

Wir waren mal am Ebro ich glaub des war schon 5-7 Jahre her da hat mein " OPA  " einen ANKER gefangen.:m


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Scheint ja ein Top-Gewässer zu sein.


----------



## karpfen2000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja ich hab schon einen mit 2,14 und Karpfen mit 44 pfund gefangen und 09 wirds noch besser des wegen wolte ich mal wissen ob jemand von euch 2008 dort war:m

gruß marco:vik:


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Grüß dich Marco,

du kannst mal auf www.Bluewaterfishing.eu   den neuesten
Ebroangelbericht nachlesen.

Das Revier ist nicht einfach, aber immer für ein Erlebnis (oder mehrere) gut. :vik: 

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## karpfen2000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

oh vielen dank das werd ich gleich machen|supergri



gruß marco


----------



## Gunnar76 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Marco,

War dieses Jahr im Juni am Ebro mit einem Mitangler bei Mequinenza.
Haben 5 Waller gefangen 1,28m, 1,85m, 1,95m, 2,07m und 2,25m. Karpfen gingen wie noch nie haben jeden Tag von 6:00 bis etwa 11:00 angesessen mit 2 Ruten und zwischen 10-15 St. Täglich gefangen. Leider waren keine Rekordkarpfen dabei alle um die 15-20 Pfünder.
War diese Jahr mein erfolgreichstes Jahr seit ich an den Ebro fahre.
Haben diese Woche meinen Urlaub wieder gebucht.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## karpfen2000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

cool danke wann gehst du wieder? denn ich gehe an pfingsten danke für die info es gibt ja noch größere Karpfen habt ihr schon größere fische gefangen?



Gruß Marco:q


----------



## Gunnar76 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Fahre dieses Jahr anfang Juli mit 4 Freunden runter.
Mein größter Karpfen war letztes Jahr genau 90cm und 27 Pfund.
Jedoch habe ich den kleinen Waller mit 128cm und 35 Pfund auf meiner Karpfenrute gefangen. War echt ein geiler Drill.


----------



## karpfen2000 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja das glaub ich dir mit was fangt ihr die Karpfen Pellets?:q


----------



## Gunnar76 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Ja mit Pellets wird gefischt. Zum Anfüttern nehmen wir Mais und wenig Pellets. Habe so ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Vor 2 Jahren habe ich auch einen Waller mit 120cm auf 3 Maiskörner gefangen. Man kann nie genau sagen was gerade an den Haken geht.
Der Vorteil von Pellets ist das die Karpfen die genau kennen da dort Tonnen in den Ebro gekippt werden um auf Waller zu fischen.
Haben letztes Jahr auch mit Boilis gefischt jedoch auf die Pelletsmontagen fängst im Vergleich einfach viel mehr.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## karpfen2000 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ah ok danke wir fischen immer in Riba Roja ich weiß ned ob du des kennst wie lange angelt ihr dieses jahr 4 tage oder noch länger ??



gruß marco#h


----------



## mario10 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



karpfen2000 schrieb:


> cool danke wann gehst du wieder? denn ich gehe an pfingsten danke für die info es gibt ja noch größere Karpfen habt ihr schon größere fische gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Marco:q




Hi,

ich fahre auch an pfingsten! Ich bin in Caspe und du? Fahre dieses jahr zum 2. mal runter. Allerdings war ich vorher in mequinenza und kenn mich am oberen See nicht wirklich gut aus. Gibts da besondere Stellen, oder ist das relativ egal?


----------



## Marlin1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Mario,

auch am oberen See in Caspe musst du Location machen.

Da das Seechen nur 110 Km lang ist, ist das seeehhhrrr 
einfach. |supergri

Wirklich gute Tipps kann ich dir nicht geben, das ist logischerweise immer sehr Wasserstandsabhänig.

Die letzten 2 Jahre war sehr wenig Wasser im See, jetzt soll  er aber wieder randvoll sein also sind die Karten neu gemischt.

Grobe Richtschnur, um Caspe herum ist das Wasser eher trübe  vom Sediment. Das ist zum Wels und Karpfenangeln immer vom Vorteil.

Je weiter du von Caspe Richtung Mequinenza gehst, desto klarer wird das Wasser. Da ist dann das Zander und im ganz klaren Wasser das Schwarzbarschangeln besser. 

Aber wie gesagt, nimm dir etwas Zeit um dir einen guten Platz zu suchen, das zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold

P.S. Die beste Zeit für große Karpfen im Ebro ist genau jetzt !!


----------



## Gunnar76 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Also Karpfen kannst eigentlich überall in rauhen Mengen fangen. Jedoch nicht die großen da ist wirklich die Winterzeit die beste Zeit.
Ich würde jedem der da auf Waller geht mindestens eine Tag einen Guid empfehlen und diesen gleich am Anfang des Urlaubes und dann einfach das Nachmachen wie man das beim Guiding gesehen hat. Habe im ersten Jahr auf eigene Faust probiert jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Das Problem ist einfach das die Wasserstände sich von Zeit zu Zeit sehr verändern und wo heute gut gefangen wird kann es sein das 2 Wochen später nichts mehr geht. Die Guids kennen immer gute Stellen die momentan fängig sind.

Ist nur ein Tipp.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Fechtus68 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo, mein letzter (und erfolgreichster) Aufenthalt ist schon 5 Jahre her. Zwischendurch war immerwieder mal was geplant, aber leider nie zustande gekommen. Grund hierfür sind die sehr unterschiedlichen Berichte was die Möglichkeiten der Fischerei dort angeht. Wer kann denn hierzu mal konkret was sagen. Interessieren würde vor allem: Wie sieht es aus mit übernachten am See zum Fischen? Welche Köder sind erlaubt? Stimmt es dass es viele Kontrollen durch die Behörden gibt, die schon fast als Schikane zu betrachten sind? Fahren würde ich gerne wieder an den unteren Teil des Sees, zum Reiseanbieter mit dem großen "A" .
Zielfisch soll Zander und Waller sein...

Danke für die Infos


----------



## karpfen2000 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

also ja es stimmt winter ist die beste zeit auf groß karpfen am ebro #h nacht fischen ist am erbo nicht erlaubt udn kontrolle ist auch nicht sehr offt :m



Gruß marco


----------



## mario10 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

darf man am stausee mequinenza eigentlich schleppen. Als wir am unteren waren, war schleppen verboten.


----------



## karpfen2000 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja du darfst schleppen du darfst eigentlich alles nur nicht mit mehr als 2 ruten fischen |wavey: wann beißt eigentlich der waller am ebro also ich meine september rum :q



Gruß Marco


----------



## mario10 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

wann gehen die Zander am Ebro am besten? 
Wir fahren ja im Juni. Wie ist der Monat auf Zander?


----------



## Gunnar76 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Also der Juni ist so lala. Zander gehen am besten im März -April. 
Eigentlich darf man gar nicht mehr soviel am Stausee machen oder man macht es und wird hoffentlich nicht erwischt.
Das Angeln mit Karpfen oder Karauschen auf Walle ist seit letztem Jahr verboten. Jetzt darf man eigentlich nur noch mit Laubenbündel, Würmer und Pellets auf Waller gehen. Man die haben doch ne Vollmeise.
Wir sind letztes Jahr 3 mal in 7 Tagen kontroliert worden aber immer Köfis gut versteckt. Einmal wärs beinahe schief gelaufen.
Waller gehen gut ende April und dann wieder ende Mai super da ziehen die Waller zum Laiche in den Segre und dann wieder raus.
Aber kannst eigentlich immer gute Fische fangen wenn Du die Stellen kennst.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## klonwer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ich fahre seit 5 Jahre und habe nur eine kontrole gehabt.


----------



## klonwer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ich bin kein Angler aber dahin fahre ich gerne, Sonne tanken, und Ruhe zu haben, meistens am ende Mai und Karpfen beißen da richtig gut, leider noch kein Waller gefangen, aber es kommt noch, hoffentlich.


----------



## SebastianHH (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ich fahre am 13.06 für 14 Tage zum Riba Roja Stausee.
Und werde das erste mal auf waller fischen. 
Ich werde aber hauptsächlich aktiv auf Waller fischen.
Könntet ihr mir ein paar gängige Kunstköder nennen?
Welche Gummis? Welche Größe? Farbe?
Wobbler? Blinker?

Danke für die antworten im Vorraus.

MfG
SebastianHH


----------



## karpfen2000 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

also ich würde nicht mit kunstköder angeln nim würmer oder pellets das geht besser oder köderfische:q



Gruß Marco:vik:


----------



## klonwer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ich fahre auch ende Mai nach Caspe und versuche auf Waller, aber erfahrung habe ich nicht, brauche leide Tipps von A bis Z
und ich glaube köderfische sind verboten, oder?


----------



## karpfen2000 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

nein köderfische sind nicht verboten nur mit karpfen auf waller fischen isz verboten :m



gruß marco


----------



## mario10 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ich war zuletzt im Fisherman´s Partner und habe zufällig den Leiter von Bavarian getroffen (Peter Ölschläger) und er meinte das zur Zeit generell Köfis verboten sind. 
Er meinte aber auch das sich das schnell wieder ändern kann.

Mario


----------



## karpfen2000 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja wo fischst du denn am ebro ich in catalunyen und da darf man mit köderfisch angeln|rolleyes


----------



## karpfen2000 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

also genauer bei riba roja


----------



## Marlin1 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Vorsicht bitte Karpfen2000,

in Katalonien ist das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch nicht erlaubt.

In Riba Roja wird es geduldet, aber mache das mal nicht zu publik.

Mario wenn du sicher sein willst, angele mit Halibut Pellets, da bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Zur Zeit ist das sowohl für Waller wie auch für Karpfen der beste Köder.

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg in Espanaia.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## mario10 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Als wir vorletztes Jahr unten waren, haben wir auch mit Pellets gefischt und sehr gut gefangen. Etliche Waller und Carps. 

Außerdem haben wir auch öfters mal mit köfis auf Zander gefischt. Der Peter hat mir das mit den köfis halt vor 2 Wochen gesagt. War selber total überrascht!


----------



## karpfen2000 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ich red ja nicht von lebendingen köderfisch ich hab gesagt mit köderfisch |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar76 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ist egal ob lebend oder tod, seit letzdem Jahr darf man nur noch mit lebenden Lauben fischen. Karauschen, Karpfen und der gleichen sind nicht mehr auf Waller erlebt egal ob lebend oder tod.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## karpfen2000 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

:qaber nicht in riba roja glaubs mir mein kumppel kommt heute zurück und ich hab ihn gefragt


----------



## klonwer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Leute wo ist dann die grenze zwieschen catalunyen und ebro?


----------



## klonwer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

und was ist Lauben?


----------



## klonwer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

bezeichnung Lauben habe ich gefunden in net, kann mann die fangen oder kauft mann die?


----------



## mario10 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Die kannst du natürlich selber fangen. Musst allerdings die richtigen Stellen wissen. Zumindest wars bei uns so. Wir haben einmal gut 4 Stunden mit Köfifangen verbraucht. An der richtigen Stelle klappts dann schon besser.


----------



## Gunnar76 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,
Lauben kannst am besten Spätnachmittags oder inden Abendstunden fangen. Wenn Du eine gute Stelle gefunden hast fängst sie im Minutentakt.
Zander lieben diesen Köder.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## klonwer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

wo sind die besser zu fangen, obersee oder untersee?


----------



## karpfen2000 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja in Flix haben mal 2 Franzosen 98 zander an einem tag gefangen und das mit lauben:m


----------



## klonwer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

*REGELUNGEN *
Bei seiner Ankunft kann der Kunde in seiner Sprache Kopie der Regelungen erhalten, die das Angeln im Aragón Meer bestimmen. Information über die fischbaren Arten, Anzahl der Fänge, minimale Größe, erlaubte Köder und Techniken, Uhrzeiten, usw.

Hat jemand diese Regelungen schon gesehen. Habe in Mai gebucht und sowas habe ich bekommen


----------



## karpfen2000 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ne hab so was noch nie gesehen und wir reden ja hir vom ebro ned vom meer


----------



## Marlin1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Das Mar de Aragon ist der Caspe Stausee.

Es gibt sowohl in Riba Roja als auch in Mequinenza und genauso
in Aragon (Caspe) reichlich Verbote und Einschränkungen.

Da diese sich dauernd ändern, solltet ihr euch bei der Kartenausgabestelle darüber sehr genau informieren, 
sonst besteht die Gefahr, das ihr eine böse Überraschung erlebt.

In Riba Roja ist auch nicht mehr erlaubt als anderswo.
Nur wenn man in einem bestimmten Camp da unterkommt,
hat man ein paar Vorteile und Freiheiten mehr.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Hemmingway60 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Moin. Moin! Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren immer wieder mal an den Ebro.im gegensatz zu den meisten Kollegen nicht um meinen Lebenswaller zu fangen sondern wegen den guten Zanderfängen!Ich kann euch nur Empfehlen erkundigt euch gut bevor ihr an den Ebro wollt! Leute mit langen Gesichter hab ich da zur genüge gesehen.Bedenkt es sollen die schönsten Wochen in eurem Angeljahr sein. Petri Heil vom Günni


----------



## Hemmingway60 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Zanderangeln*am Ebro!Noch vor 5Jahren hätte ich euch das goldene Dreieck im Ribo Roja Stausee als den Hotspot Europaweit empfolen. Tagesfänge von bis zu 50 stück waren keine seltenheit. Das zusammen treffen Optimaler Faktoren war nahezu perfekt.aber wie so oft bei uns Angler spricht sich das schnell herum. Aktuell  ist ,du must ohne Guid viel Zeit mit Suchen verbringen,am besten vom Boot . Zur zeit wird der obere Stau zum Zander-Mekka Propagiert. Gute unverbindliche Informationen hat Bruno Brennsteiner im Internet. Petri Heil Vom GÜNNI*


----------



## mopzz (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

bei der ganzen diskussion um den stausee wollte ich mal ansprechen, dass der ebro noch mehr möglichkeiten zum angeln bietet xD
das ebro-delta kann ich nur empfehlen, man hat die chance in der mündung große palomatas (makrelenart bis ca 30 kg schwer), blaubarsche und schwarzbarsche zu fangen. 
auf dem meer kann man makrelen und bonitos (kleine thunfischart) mit der fliege nachstellen, meines wissens werden auf touren auf große thunfische angeboten.
In ca 30 km entfernung der mündung ist eine staustufe (xerta) des ebro in den bergen, ein gutes zandergewässer in der richtigen jahreszeit.
zum karpfen kann ich sagen, dass ich diese als kleiner Junge schon im brackwasser am bootssteg gefangen habe, wobei mich eher die kleinen karpfen und karauschen als köfis interessieren
ein trip auf waller flußaufwärts lohnt sich allemal, es werden regelmäßig welse dort gefangen, sei es an der staustufe oder in und um die städte (amposta, deltebre)
ein boot ist im delta schon fast voraussetzung, da der ebro größtenteils mit schilf umwachsen ist und die wenigen zugänglichen stellen stark befischt werden. 
Wenn man weiß, wie man fischen muss kann man im ebro und auf dem meer wahre sternstunden des angelns erleben, wie ich aus eigener erfahrung berichten kann :vik:
(schneidertage sind natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen)

ich frage mich nur warum es den hecht in spanien nicht gibt?! weiß jemand warum das so ist?

gruß


----------



## klonwer (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



karpfen2000 schrieb:


> ne hab so was noch nie gesehen und wir reden ja hir vom ebro ned vom meer




ich habe gebucht in Camp bei Caspe und da gibts diese Regelungen|wavey:


----------



## karpfen2000 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

:qachso sorry  na dann Petri Heil#h


----------



## Marlin1 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo mopzz,

es gibt reichlich und vor allen dingen große Hechte in Spanien.


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

...ich bin im November zum Zanderangeln vor Ort...
...wird bestimmt geil...


----------



## powermesh (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

gehe an ostern nach mequinenza!war 3 mal am ebro,nur im winter dez.-jan .ganz schlecht.selbst leute die im jahr bis 4 mal d sind.beste zeit märz-juni,august-nov.#h


----------



## karpfen2000 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

jop das stimmt


----------



## powermesh (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hechte wurden schon vor meinen augen in caspe,flix gefangen.an br.-pfeiler,k.-wasser!#h


----------



## karpfen2000 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja ich hab auch schon gesehen wie einer  nen hecht gefangen hat


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

karpfen-2000,ich glaube wir haben uns schon gesehen!hast du ein womo frau ,tochter,hund?oder einen bruder mit dem du in thannhausen auch angelst?oder bist du der schwager von zoran?:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

alter was geht ab????????????#c#c#c#c


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

karpfen 2000!bin noch 20 minuten da.


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

karpfen 2000!ich gehe am ostern an ebro.du am pfingsten!gehe auf die seite von matarrana-fayon-bei googel,der inhaber ist der b.wack.habe da schon 3 waller gefangen.168,176,183cm.dez bleib daheim!letztes jahr hatte er einen schlechten a.f.der hatte keinen plan .jetzt hat er einen neuen.meine freunde haben mir urlaub nach -mass,nahe gelegt.sind alle sehr begeistert!ich freue mich schon darauf!!!!!!!! po ist mit ebro nicht zu vergleichen.landschaft ein traum.po dreck ohne ende,pariser,frauenbinden,müll,.bei hochwasser wird alles angeschwemmt,auch waschmaschinen,und kühe. aber ich muss mich zurückhalten ,habe eine verwarnung bekommen die falsch verstanden wurde.abgang ist auf deutsch -verschwinde.bei der 2ten verwarnung verschwinde ich. man könnte auch nachfragen wie das gemeint ist!esgibt auch andere  seiten.


----------



## karpfen2000 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ja ich weiß hab auch eine bekommen leider:q naja müssen wir durch


----------



## powermesh (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo d.bis morgen abend!!!!!!


----------



## Fletscher (3. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre Ende März an den Ebro und habe noch eine Frage.
Ich hab mir für das Zanderangeln eine Power Pro Schnur in 10lb gekauft. 
Da mir beim spinnen vielleicht auch mal ein Wels an die Leine geht, möchte ich wissen ob die Schnur vielleicht nicht ein wenig zu dünn gewählt ist und ich noch eine dickere mitnehmen sollte?

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## botsch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo 

Petri Heil zu den Tripp Wirst in nicht bereuen!
Zu der Schur zum Zanderfischen empfehle ich dir eine Spiderwire stealth mit =,14 oder 0,17 in Gelb (siht man die feinen Bisse besser heiißt es)! Vom Werfen und Tragkraft her top Habemn damit letztes Jahr an einen Spinnrute mit Wg 50g einen Waller mit 165cm landen können ist ein mords Spaß!#6

Gruß Botsche


----------



## mario10 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wie siehts eigentlich am oberen See aus mit Schwarzbarsch. Gibts da vielleicht ein par Geheimstellen?  Wir sind bei Caspe. Im Ferienhaus von Bavarian. War in dem Haus schon jemand? "Meridiano Cero"

Außerdem hab ich vor kurzem Gehört, das der Schwarzbarsch nicht entnommen werden darf. Stimmt das?

Wir fahren im Juni. Wie siehts da aus mit Schwarzbarsch?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen am Ebro mit "Drop Shot" oder "Texas bzw. Carolina Rig"? Zander? Schwarzbarsch?


----------



## herrm (18. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wenn ich das hier so lese ,wie viele blauäugig nach Spanien fahren ,keine vernüftige Auskunft von Ihren Vermietern bekommen was man darf o. nicht .
Meine Erfahrung dahin , da ich 2-3 mal im Jahr dort bin.
Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Kontrolliert , was auch ganz in Ordnung ist.
Mittlerweile gibt es eine Fangbeschränkung für Zander ,
6 Stück pro Person.Was Gott sei Dank auch auch kontrolliert wird . Sei es von Land aus ,GZ kommt mit Motorrädern , oder vom Boot aus . Mir schon öfter passiert , die kennen sich gut aus,
die schauen nach deinen Köderfischen , zählen und messen deine gefangen Fische. Des öfteren stehen sie auch an den bekannten Trailerstellen und warten bis die Boote an Land kommen um sie zu kontrollieren .
Was ich persönlich ,super finde ,dass solche Kontrollen durchgeführt werden , dann hört das abschlachten und sich sein Urlaub finanzieren mit Zander auf.
Ich weiß von Anglern die haben 70 € für ein Rotauge bezahlt das sie im Ködereimer hatten.
Als lebend Köderfisch ist nur die Laube erlaubt, keine Rotaugen o.Karpfen.

Will hier keinem sein Urlaub vermiesen ,es gibt halt Gesetze ,auch
in Spanien und daran haben wir uns zu halten .
Sehts mal andersrum ,alle kämen zu uns und würden machen was sie wollten.

TL


----------



## powermesh (25. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



herrm schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese ,wie viele blauäugig nach Spanien fahren ,keine vernüftige Auskunft von Ihren Vermietern bekommen was man darf o. nicht .
> Meine Erfahrung dahin , da ich 2-3 mal im Jahr dort bin.
> Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Kontrolliert , was auch ganz in Ordnung ist.
> Mittlerweile gibt es eine Fangbeschränkung für Zander ,
> ...


geh halt in ein deutsches camp!vor ab kanst schon klar machen!:vik:


----------



## checko40 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo powermesh,

na wann bist du genau in meqinenza, wenn du bei oli urlaub machst über ostern werden wir uns bestimmt sehen#h


----------



## Booker (28. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo freunde
war im oktober in mequinenza --zander war super-karpfen ging bis es zu kalt wurde--die gegend um caspe war mir zu dreckig-musst die sauberen stellen wirklich suchen,habe keine lust auf einer mülldeponie zu fischen--
eins noch: fahr bloss nicht mit BGS-bavarian guiding service-
ist der grösste beschiss den ich jeh sah-da verdoppeln sich die guidegebühren während du mit ihnen unterwegs bist-so was hab ich noch nicht erlebt-und der rest na ja--ich kann nur von abraten-habe da unten auch bessere gefunden!!
ach so -wels war garnicht-zu kalt wohl  

mfg   booker#h


----------



## TroutSpezi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



checko40 schrieb:


> hallo powermesh,
> 
> na wann bist du genau in meqinenza, wenn du bei oli urlaub machst über ostern werden wir uns bestimmt sehen#h



Hallo checko, hallo powermesh

bin ab dem 12.04. beim Oli in Meqinenza.
Seit ihr dann auch noch da?
Seit ihr ausschließlich zum Wallerangeln dort, oder was habt ihr für Zielfische?


----------



## mlkzander (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

seid - seit
Haken -Hacken

usw. usw.


----------



## Silver-SVR (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Booker schrieb:


> ........--die gegend um caspe war mir zu dreckig-musst die sauberen stellen wirklich suchen,habe keine lust auf einer mülldeponie zu fischen--
> ......
> mfg booker#h


 
#6Stimmt. War 2008 wieder mal sehr überrascht , wie viel Müll die Angler hinterlassen können. Das habe ich bis jetzt, wie auch "powermesh" nur am Po erlebt, aber das nimmt auch am Ebro enorm zu. #c Verstehe ich einfach nicht.#c Wenn es schon schöne und gute Stellen gibt, will man doch auch irgendwann dort wieder fischen und da kann man den Müll doch mitnehmen und entsorgen. 
Schade. Ist aber typisch Mensch, so man dem Motto: "wenn schon ein anderer den Müll liegenlassen kann, ........ das kann ich auch."


----------



## checko40 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo checko, hallo powermesh
> 
> bin ab dem 12.04. beim Oli in Meqinenza.
> Seit ihr dann auch noch da?
> Seit ihr ausschließlich zum Wallerangeln dort, oder was habt ihr für Zielfische?


 
hallo trout, ich bin vom 04.04.09-bis zum 18.o4 bei oli und martina. ich bin hauptsächlich zum zanderangeln da.
wie oft warst du schon beim oli, vlt kennen wir uns ja schon?


----------



## Booker (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Silver-SVR schrieb:


> #6Stimmt. War 2008 wieder mal sehr überrascht , wie viel Müll die Angler hinterlassen können. Das habe ich bis jetzt, wie auch "powermesh" nur am Po erlebt, aber das nimmt auch am Ebro enorm zu. #c Verstehe ich einfach nicht.#c Wenn es schon schöne und gute Stellen gibt, will man doch auch irgendwann dort wieder fischen und da kann man den Müll doch mitnehmen und entsorgen.
> Schade. Ist aber typisch Mensch, so man dem Motto: "wenn schon ein anderer den Müll liegenlassen kann, ........ das kann ich auch."


hey silver
haben uns deshalb mit einigen leuten da unterhalten,unter anderem auch mit jemand vom fernsehen-ein kabelkanal aus zaragoza-die waren zu einer reportage da-die schieben das auf die rumänischen erntearbeiter-die fallen wohl hordenweise am wochenende über den fluss her um dort zu lagern und feiern-es soll auch schon zu übergriffen auf andere angler gekommen sein-angeblich haben einige betrunkene den anglern das boot abgenommen und sind mit 16 mann drauf raus-prompt abgesoffen-aber es nur auf die rumänen zu  schieben find ich nicht ok-gibt überall schwarze schafe
versuche mal ein foto von caspe anzuhängen
mfg    booker#h


----------



## Silver-SVR (30. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Booker schrieb:


> hey silver
> haben uns deshalb mit einigen leuten da unterhalten,unter anderem auch mit jemand vom fernsehen-ein kabelkanal aus zaragoza-die waren zu einer reportage da-die schieben das auf die rumänischen erntearbeiter-die fallen wohl hordenweise am wochenende über den fluss her um dort zu lagern und feiern-es soll auch schon zu übergriffen auf andere angler gekommen sein-angeblich haben einige betrunkene den anglern das boot abgenommen und sind mit 16 mann drauf raus-prompt abgesoffen-aber es nur auf die rumänen zu schieben find ich nicht ok-gibt überall schwarze schafe
> versuche mal ein foto von caspe anzuhängen
> mfg booker#h


 

Hi "booker",

ist schon klar: nur die rumänischen Erntearbeiter sind das nicht, die ihren Müll liegen lassen....auch wenn wirklich viele davon dort waren. Habe auch andere aus NL, D, ES und UK gesehen die ihren Müll einfach links und rechts weggeworfen haben um die schon vorhandenen Haufen zu vergrößern. Apropos Photo: habe schon viel, viel größere Mengen dort gesehen. Vor allem in den warmen Monaten stinkt der Müll so das man 100 m weg bleiben muss. Schade eigentlich, den mir gefällt die Gegend dort, ist gutes Wasser und es gibt schöne Fische.
Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr dort sein wird.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Booker (30. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hey silver
ich sag ja-es auf die rumänen zu schieben ist nicht ok-schwarze schafe gibts überall--die fotos sind vom oktober-da war nicht mehr viel los-verrückt war nur das die müllkontainer an den einfahrten leer waren,der müll flog drumrum-wenn es die leute schon zum kontainer bringen,warum dann nicht rein ?aber da müsste man ja aussteigen---haben aber mit eingem suchen ein paar saubere ecken gefunden,mit dem auto schweer zu erreichen-besser geländewagen ,herrliche flecken--nur nicht für meinen hund--so viel kletten hab ich noch nicht gesehen-mit so fiesen haken-bis zu 40 stück pro tag entfernt.
bis dann      booker


----------



## powermesh (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo checko, hallo powermesh
> 
> bin ab dem 12.04. beim Oli in Meqinenza.
> Seit ihr dann auch noch da?
> Seit ihr ausschließlich zum Wallerangeln dort, oder was habt ihr für Zielfische?


 wels-zander-karpfen:vik:


----------



## powermesh (31. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hallo checko, hallo powermesh
> 
> bin ab dem 12.04. beim Oli in Meqinenza.
> Seit ihr dann auch noch da?
> Seit ihr ausschließlich zum Wallerangeln dort, oder was habt ihr für Zielfische?


vom 11-18.04! über  oli und taffi wird ja nur gut geschrieben!meine bekannten reden auch nur sehr gut über die 2.(martina soll auch sich alle mühe geben)ES LIEGT AN UNS-allso gehen wir es an!


----------



## TroutSpezi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hey,

wir sind ab dem 12.04. da.
Warst du schonmal am Ebro?
Habe bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört, daher hoffe ich auf ein paar gute Fische.




powermesh schrieb:


> vom 11-18.04! über  oli und taffi wird ja nur gut geschrieben!meine bekannten reden auch nur sehr gut über die 2.(martina soll auch sich alle mühe geben)ES LIEGT AN UNS-allso gehen wir es an!


----------



## powermesh (1. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir sind ab dem 12.04. da.
> Warst du schonmal am Ebro?
> Habe bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört, daher hoffe ich auf ein paar gute Fische.


 war 3 mal am ebro,aber noch nie bei oli!


----------



## checko40 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

juhu morgen geht es los, ich fang sie euch alle weg, wenn ihr in spanien seid gib es ein san miguel.

bis in spanien


----------



## TroutSpezi (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

@ checko40

Wünsch dir krumme Ruten!|supergri
bis bald


----------



## powermesh (4. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> @ checko40
> 
> Wünsch dir krumme Ruten!|supergri
> bis bald


 wir sind 1 tag vor euch da,werde mal schauen was checko 40 so gefangen hat.wir stellen euch ein bier kalt!(habe paulaner dabei)wir freuen uns auf euch!wir werden bestimmt  eine schöne zeit haben!erst fischen-danach können wir was trinken!:k:k:k


----------



## Gunnar76 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Jungs,

Ihr seid echt zu beneiden, würde auch am liebsten sofort wieder zu Oli und Taffi fahren. Aber ich fahre erst am 03.07.09
Wünsche euch ne schöne Zeit und krumme Ruten.
Sobald Ihr wieder da seid könnt Ihr ja mal was schreiben wie es mit den aktuellen Gesetzen und Bestimmungen aussieht.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## powermesh (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

auf das bier warten wier heute noch!haben ihn gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## maxpower021 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo liebe angelfreunde, wollte fragen ob jemand den Veranstalter "Bavarian Guiding Service" kennt?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit damit?


----------



## maxpower021 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Soll auch in Mequinenza in Spanien  am ebro ansässig sein!
Hat jemand vor dort hin zu fahren?


----------



## Gunnar76 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo maxpower021,

War in meinen beiden ersten Spanientripps dei denen. Haben dort diese Holzhütten bewohnt, jedoch würde ich dir diese nicht empfehlen da im Sommer sehr warm.
War im großen und ganzen ok. Jedoch fand ich die Betreuung nicht so der Hammer. War letztes Jahr bei Urlaub nach mass in Mequinenza und der Name ist dort Pflicht.
Fahre anfang Juli wieder zu denen. Freu, freu.


Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Booker (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



maxpower021 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe angelfreunde, wollte fragen ob jemand den Veranstalter "Bavarian Guiding Service" kennt?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit damit?


hey maxpower
kann dir nur von BGS abraten,die unterkünfte sind dreckig,die boote -naja,wenn du kein vollguiding buchst bist du "derletzte arsch" bei denen,der chef ist unfreundlich bis zum geht nicht mehr.aber der oberhammer ist das sich das guiding(wenn du denn eins ergatterst)sich während du angelst verdoppelt im preis.120€ waren abgemacht,am ende wollte der guide das doppelte--ganz klasse
die haben nicht mal karten von der gegend
in meinen augen der beschiss hoch 3 !!!
mfg  booker#q


----------



## maxpower021 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Ok, danke erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten.
Bei mir is es so dass ich vor zwei Wochen auf der Messe " Jagen und Fischen" in München war und ich dort bei einem Losestand den Hauptpreis gewonnen habe. Einen 500€ Gutschein von "Bavarian Guiding Service" für einen Angelurlaub in Spanien.
Da das aber ehrlich gesagt einen Nummer zu groß für mich is, ( also irgendwelche 100kg Waller raus zu ziehen), wollte ich den Gutschein jetzt günstiger abtreten!
Weiß aber nich wo ich ihn anbieten soll daher jetzt also erst einmal hier.
Wenn jemand also Interesse hat, einfach bei bir melden!
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## powermesh (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Gunnar76 schrieb:


> hallo maxpower021,
> 
> War in meinen beiden ersten Spanientripps dei denen. Haben dort diese Holzhütten bewohnt, jedoch würde ich dir diese nicht empfehlen da im Sommer sehr warm.
> War im großen und ganzen ok. Jedoch fand ich die Betreuung nicht so der Hammer. War letztes Jahr bei Urlaub nach mass in Mequinenza und der Name ist dort Pflicht.
> ...


 urlaub nach mass war ich jetzt 8 tage.super!!!!


----------



## powermesh (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



TroutSpezi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir sind ab dem 12.04. da.
> Warst du schonmal am Ebro?
> Habe bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört, daher hoffe ich auf ein paar gute Fische.


 

und mein freund-was haste noch gefangen mit deinem vater? zander war ja klar! unser anderer hat sich ja nicht sehen lassen. sein bier haben wir auch nicht bekommen! aber egal -urlaub nach mass,war eine reise wert!


----------



## mario10 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Booker schrieb:


> hey maxpower
> kann dir nur von BGS abraten,die unterkünfte sind dreckig,die boote -naja,wenn du kein vollguiding buchst bist du "derletzte arsch" bei denen,der chef ist unfreundlich bis zum geht nicht mehr.aber der oberhammer ist das sich das guiding(wenn du denn eins ergatterst)sich während du angelst verdoppelt im preis.120€ waren abgemacht,am ende wollte der guide das doppelte--ganz klasse
> die haben nicht mal karten von der gegend
> in meinen augen der beschiss hoch 3 !!!
> mfg  booker#q



Ich war 2007 bei BGS und fahre auch heuer zu BGS. Was du schreibst, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei uns war alles tip top. Saubere Buden, der Chef Peter war super nett und beim Guiding gabs auch keine probleme. Insgesamt hatte wir in dem Urlaub 5 Säcke Pellets gekauft, die am letzten Tag bezahlt werden sollten. Als es zum zahlen war, sagte der Chef wir müssen nur 2 bezahlen und auch bei dem Guiding gabs noch Nachlässe.

Wenn du so unzufrieden bist, dann kann ich nur hoffen, das es bei uns dieses Jahr genauso läuft wie 2007


----------



## maxpower021 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi mario10, schön zu hören dass du es bei bgs gut fandest.
Ich denke jeder macht halz so seine eigenen Erfahrungen!
Wann fährst du denn wieder dort hin bzw. hast du schon gebucht?
Habe wie gesagt einen 500€-Gutschein von bgs den ich günstiger abgeben würde!
Sag einfach bescheid wenns dich interessiert. 
maxpower


----------



## mlkzander (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

jeder wie er mag
wenn man aber Oli + Taffi und bgs gegenüberstellt, ist die entscheidung klar...............
allein schon das ambiente und das äußerliche lassen vermuten welches da bessere camp
ist - aber wie gesagt ist alles subjektiv


----------



## mario10 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Bisher war ich nur bei BGS und weil ich ganz zufrieden war, fahr ich dort heuer wieder hin. Beim nächsten Trip, der sicher kommt |supergri, werd ich vielleicht mal was anders ausprobieren. 

Alle schwärmen ja von diesem Olli. Hat der auch ne Internetseite? Und ist der am oberen oder unteren See?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Allangler (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Alle schwärmen ja von diesem Olli. Hat der auch ne Internetseite? Und ist der am oberen oder unteren See?

Gruß
Mario[/QUOTE]

Hi Mario Die Hompage von Olli lautet : Urlaub nach Mass.
Er befindet sich gegenüber von Mequinenza.

Gruß
Peter  #h


----------



## powermesh (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



maxpower021 schrieb:


> Hi mario10, schön zu hören dass du es bei bgs gut fandest.
> Ich denke jeder macht halz so seine eigenen Erfahrungen!
> Wann fährst du denn wieder dort hin bzw. hast du schon gebucht?
> Habe wie gesagt einen 500€-Gutschein von bgs den ich günstiger abgeben würde!
> ...


  warum will keiner deinen gutschein günstig?schreiben die für bgs oder wie?allso leute wen es so toooolll sei soll auf zum gutschein!keine ausreden-ihr wollt ja eh hin!!!!!!!:m:m:m


----------



## powermesh (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



maxpower021 schrieb:


> Hi mario10, schön zu hören dass du es bei bgs gut fandest.
> Ich denke jeder macht halz so seine eigenen Erfahrungen!
> Wann fährst du denn wieder dort hin bzw. hast du schon gebucht?
> Habe wie gesagt einen 500€-Gutschein von bgs den ich günstiger abgeben würde!
> ...


wär ich so begeistert von bgs würde ich mir gleich den gutschein greifen!


----------



## mario10 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wie gesagt, mir hats gut gefallen und wurden auch super korrekt behandelt. Allerdings war ich ja auch erst einmal bei BGS. Wenns mir diesmal nicht gefällt, schreibe ich es hier rein.

P.S. Ich arbeite nicht für BGS


----------



## Doradenkiller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Servus Angelkollegen,

mein Bruder und ich waren bis jetzt drei mal bei _MEQUINENZA_ angeln.
Diesesmal wollen wird im September an den Ebrodelta fahern. Dort haben wir bei Riumar 
einen grossen Campingplatz gefunde. Leider können die dort keine Auskunft über die bestellung von Angellizenzen geben (?). Die haben dort keine Ahnung wo ich mich da melden soll. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woher ich die Lizenz zum Angeln bekomme?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Doradenkiller,

in der Geschäftszeile in Riumar gibt es ein Angelgeschäft mit
Namen 'Tot Pesca' da solltest du reingehen.

Ein nettes blondes Mädel, das sogar deutsch spricht, wird dir
anhand deines vorgelegten Personalausweises eine Katalonische Lizens beantragen. 
Ausserdem gibt sie dir sofort eine Bescheinigung mit, das deine Karte beantragt ist, so das du sofort loslegen kannst.

Das ganze hat 2 Vorteile :
1. geht richtig schnell !
2. Ist preislich annehmbar / Jahreskarte 12,- €

Noch Fragen ?? |supergri

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Doradenkiller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wenn ich das richtige verstanden habe brauch ich nur meinen Perso muss in das Angelgeschäft gehen und kann danach sofort angeln.

Das hört sich Super an, vielen Dank an der Stelle.

Mit was für Montagen angelt man vom Ufer aus?

Was für Köder benutze ich?

Gruß Doradenkiller


----------



## Gunnar76 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Doradenkiller,

Kommt immer darauf an was Du fangen möchtest.
Habe eine Nacht mal im Delta gefischt, diese Nacht werde ich nie wieder vergessen. Sobald die Sonne untergeht kommen Wolken von Schnaken aus ihren Verstecken und so sah ich auch am nächsten Morgen aus.

Bei mir geht heute in 7 Wochen wieder nach Mequineza freu, freu. An den Stauseen ist das mit den Schnaken überschaubar.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Doradenkiller (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

von den schnacken habe ich auch schon gehört. 
Wie sieht es dort unten mit Wofsbarsch und Doraden aus.

Letztes Jahr waren wir in Frankreich und wollte dort auch auf Doraden gehen waren aber alle viel zu klein.

Meine frage wäre wie es dort aussieht?

Gruß


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Moin Leute,

ist der Ebro eigentlich immer noch so vergammelt wie vor 5 Jahren? Da habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich nie wieder in der Jauche angeln werde. Ich mochte die Fische nicht mal mit bloßen Händen anfassen.:v
Hat jemand neue Erfahrungen?

Beste Grüße 
zander-ralf


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Zander Ralf,

Wenn du an Kläranlageneinläufen angelst, mußt du dich darüber ja wohl nicht wundern.

Ansonsten hat der Ebro im Unterlauf Wassergüteklasse 2 ,
das würde bei uns heißen, für Bachforellen geeignet.

Das war übrigens auch schon vor 5 Jahren so.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## mario10 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

ich war vor zwei Jahren zum ersten mal und solange du nicht das Wasser aus dem Segre trinken möchtest  kannst du da bedenkenlos hinfahren. Ich war zumindest jeden Tag beim Baden. #h


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Danke für die Info's.
Mario, in welcher Gegend warst Du?
Vielleicht fahre ich doch noch mal. Vorher noch die Nase untersuchen lassen. Muss wohl mit dem "Zinken" was nicht in Ordnung sein.
Güteklasse 2 ist natürlich gut.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## karp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo War noch nie am Ebro Kann jemand ein Tipp geben wo mann zum aller erstenmal hinfährt.Wo bucht ihr eure Reisen immer was kann mann empfehlen.Ist es besser mit flugzeug oder mit dem Auto nach Spanien zu fahren.|kopfkrat


----------



## powermesh (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



karp schrieb:


> Hallo War noch nie am Ebro Kann jemand ein Tipp geben wo mann zum aller erstenmal hinfährt.Wo bucht ihr eure Reisen immer was kann mann empfehlen.Ist es besser mit flugzeug oder mit dem Auto nach Spanien zu fahren.|kopfkrat


flug!auto von hier mieten!benzin-maut -kostet mehr als flug und auto!geh ins camp urlaub nach mass!!oli und taffi werden dich schon einweisen!war am ostern das erste mal bei den jungs ,hatten pech mit dem wetter aber -es war super!es waren nur angenehme leute im camp!(die meisten stammgäste)camp-gäste-anlage-service-die leute die dich ans wasser bringen leben mit der natur und d. fischen!Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## mario10 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

man kann pauschal nicht sagen ob du fliegen oder fahren möchtest. Das kommt darauf an, was du alles machen möchtest. Willst du dein eigenes Waller-, Zander-, Karpfenzeug mitnehmen möchtest, wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als mit dem Auto zu fahren. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir mit dem Flugzeug. Da war das Angelgerät schon sehr begrenzt und der Mietwagen war kleiner als den, den wir bestellt hatten und gerade günstig war er auch nicht. 

In 1 1/2 Wochen fahr ich mit dem Auto und hab soviel Zeug dabei das ich mich schon selbst auslachen musste :q. Wenn du nicht alleine fahren möchtest, wirds mit dem Benzin auch nicht so teuer. Einziger Nachteil am Auto ist halt die lange Fahrt. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mario10 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Danke für die Info's.
> Mario, in welcher Gegend warst Du?
> Vielleicht fahre ich doch noch mal. Vorher noch die Nase untersuchen lassen. Muss wohl mit dem "Zinken" was nicht in Ordnung sein.
> Güteklasse 2 ist natürlich gut.
> ...


 
Ich fahre in die Nähe von Caspe


----------



## karp (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Also wir möchten mit dem Auto zu dritt fahren für ne woche ca.Kann mann am ebro zelten und nachtangeln.Und wo sollte mann am besten hinfahren.Und wir sieht es mit den angelkarten aus.Ich weis Fragen über Fragen.Aber vll kann jemand ja Helfen.


----------



## Hemmingway60 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Kollegen! ich empfehle euch zum Zelten an den oberen Stau zu gehen, ihr habt dort mehr Möglichkeiten den Zeltplatz auszuwählen und es nicht so überlaufen wie am unteren stau. Was ihr oben unbedingt braucht ist ein Schlauchboot zum Köder ausbringen und ihr solltet eure Heilbuttpellets von zuhause mitbringen. Erstens ist das der Topköder vor Ort und Zweitens ist er dort Schweineteuer.Und macht euch nicht so einen Kopf wegen Nachtangeln!die Welse beissen dort den ganzen Tag! Wichtiger ist,daß ihr eure Lizensen vorab in der Hand habt.VORSICHT!!! oberer Stau ist ARAGON,unterer Stau ist grösstenteils KATTALUNIA. und Jetzt wünsche ich euch GUTE FAHRT UND FETTE BEUTE!#6 Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz#h


----------



## karp (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wir wollen an den Oberen Stausee Fahren.Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wo wir unsere Lizenzen her bekommen.Und wir fahren ja mit dem auto hin.Wann sollte mann am besten rausfahren morgens ,abends.Ist das richtieg das das angeln auf wels mit köderfisch verboten ist.Hab ich so gehört.


----------



## mario10 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sind Karpfen und Rotaugen als Köderfische verboten. Allerdings kannst du noch mit Laubenbündel auf Waller fischen. Fische halt mit Pellets, das geht ab wie sau. #h

Gruß
Mario


----------



## herrm (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wenn ihr an den oberen See wollt, fahrt ihr am besten zu Alex .
www.ak-ebro-angelreisen.com
Der ist in Caspe-Camping .


----------



## karp (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Wir wollten als aller ertes mal alleine unser glück versuchen.Wo kann mann Lizenzen bei Mequinenza für den ebro den Kaufen.Hab gehört das mann auf Wels nur bis 24uhr Angeln darf.Kann mann sich bei Alex eine Lizenze kaufen und dann Alleine eine stelle suchen und angeln.Ist das zelten dort erlaubt.Kann auch den boden raus machen.Fragen über Fragen|uhoh:


----------



## sascha1974 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Zusammen 
Also wir fahren vom 08.08 bis 22.08 an den Ebro ja ich weis das es wieder sehr warm wird :r:r.
Aber wir wissen was auf uns zukommt ja auch die Kontrollen haben wir schon öfters erlebt 
Aber wenn man sich an die Bestimmungen Hält ist auch nichts zu befürchten  aber wir hatten auch schon richtig glück 6 Ruten  und nur einer am Angelplatz das hätte teuer werden Können :c:c aber wir haben gelernt. Wir Fahren mit Andree`s Angelreisen :q:q da weis man was man hat das wird dieses Jahr das 7 mal Ebro und es war immer topp mit Andree`s Angelreisen ( es gibt bestimmt auch andere die gut sind aber auch schlechte) den wir dürfen auch noch mit Köderfische Angeln aber auch nicht mit allen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## herrm (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Mit Sicherheit kannst du über Alex  Karten bekommen .
Aber ohne Boot bist du am oberen See am falschen Platz ,
weil du nur wenige Stellen mit dem Auto anfahren kannst
und diese werden gnadenlos von Spaniern befischt 
und das immer im Rudel von ein paar Mann.
Da wo du mit dem Auto hinkommst , wird in der Regel auch oft kontrolliert durch die CZ.
Würde an deiner Stelle ,wenn es das erste mal ist in ein Camp gehen.


----------



## powermesh (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



sascha1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Also wir fahren vom 08.08 bis 22.08 an den Ebro ja ich weis das es wieder sehr warm wird :r:r.
> Aber wir wissen was auf uns zukommt ja auch die Kontrollen haben wir schon öfters erlebt
> Aber wenn man sich an die Bestimmungen Hält ist auch nichts zu befürchten aber wir hatten auch schon richtig glück 6 Ruten und nur einer am Angelplatz das hätte teuer werden Können :c:c aber wir haben gelernt. Wir Fahren mit Andree`s Angelreisen :q:q da weis man was man hat das wird dieses Jahr das 7 mal Ebro und es war immer topp mit Andree`s Angelreisen ( es gibt bestimmt auch andere die gut sind aber auch schlechte) den wir dürfen auch noch mit Köderfische Angeln aber auch nicht mit allen.
> Gruß Sascha


 keine aale,keine karpfen-oder du hast genug euros dabei!


----------



## powermesh (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



karp schrieb:


> Wir wollten als aller ertes mal alleine unser glück versuchen.Wo kann mann Lizenzen bei Mequinenza für den ebro den Kaufen.Hab gehört das mann auf Wels nur bis 24uhr Angeln darf.Kann mann sich bei Alex eine Lizenze kaufen und dann Alleine eine stelle suchen und angeln.Ist das zelten dort erlaubt.Kann auch den boden raus machen.Fragen über Fragen|uhoh:


ohne camp wirst du auf die fresse fallen!beim ersten mal nur camp.und einen tag einen angelführer !war 4 mal am ebro.ohne ein camp herauszunehmen-urlaub nach mass ist sehr gut-beim wack am matarrana ist auch sehr gut(fals eine guter angelführer da ist,oder er selber)andree habe ich von leuten die zur gleichen zeit unten waren nichts gutes gehört.bavarian sollauch je nach angelführer sein.lieber das erste mal ein paar euro mehr bezahlen!wird der urlaub ******** ohne camp wirst du an mich denken!!#h


----------



## powermesh (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen! ich empfehle euch zum Zelten an den oberen Stau zu gehen, ihr habt dort mehr Möglichkeiten den Zeltplatz auszuwählen und es nicht so überlaufen wie am unteren stau. Was ihr oben unbedingt braucht ist ein Schlauchboot zum Köder ausbringen und ihr solltet eure Heilbuttpellets von zuhause mitbringen. Erstens ist das der Topköder vor Ort und Zweitens ist er dort Schweineteuer.Und macht euch nicht so einen Kopf wegen Nachtangeln!die Welse beissen dort den ganzen Tag! Wichtiger ist,daß ihr eure Lizensen vorab in der Hand habt.VORSICHT!!! oberer Stau ist ARAGON,unterer Stau ist grösstenteils KATTALUNIA. und Jetzt wünsche ich euch GUTE FAHRT UND FETTE BEUTE!#6 Gruß vum Günni aus der Pfalz#h


 habe in einem camp weniger bezahlt wie in BRD.


----------



## mario10 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

komm jetzt gerade vom Ebro heim. 15 Stunden fahrt. Beim hinfahren haben wir 19 gebraucht.

War bei Bavaria und war wieder mal total zufrieden. Wetter war auch top, bis auf einen Tag. An dem hats gehagelt und der ganze Garten von unserem Haus war unter Eis! Ist anscheinend nicht so selten in Spanien weils uns hats bisher immer mit Hagel erwischt.

Ein negativ "Highlight" war, das uns auf der Autobahn durch Barcelona die Autobahngangster einen Stein gegen das Auto geworfen haben und uns zum anhalten drängen wollten. Ich kann jeden nur raten, egal was passiert weiter zu fahren. Zum glück haben wir selber auch nicht angehalten. Wenn man anhält, wird man richtig ausgeraubt.

Nun zum fischen. 1 Woche.
Fangerfolg war grauenhaft! 3 meterwaller und ca. 15 Karpfen. Keinen Zander!
Keine alte Sau hat gut gefangen. Waller und Karpfen haben noch nicht gelaicht. In 2-3 Wochen wirds abgehen da unten. Das einzigen was läuft ist derzeit der Schwarzbarsch. Und das richtig gut. Bruno Brennstein meinte, es ist das beste Schwarzbarschfischen seit langem.
Neben dem Laichen hat auch der derzeitige Wasserspiegel mit dem schlechten fischen zu tun. Der See ist nämlich rand voll.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mlkzander (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> und ihr solltet eure Heilbuttpellets von zuhause mitbringen




Wer sowas empfiehlt kann nicht rechnen, ne Ahnung was 50kg
auf 1000km Sprit kosten? Genauso blöd wie Tonnenweise Boillies
selber mitbringen. Die einzige Alternative währe, die Pellets mit
Hermes 4-6 Wochen vorher ins Camp zu schicken.


----------



## sascha1974 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Powermesh
Ja da Hast du Recht Keine Aale das ist aber schon Länger Karpfen das weis ich nicht ich wusste nur das man keine Grossen Nehmen Darf Aber egal Wir haben Mit Rotaugen am Besten Gefangen und es gibt noch genug andere als Köder. Denn ich wollte damit sagen Das man bei Andree s Angelreisen noch mit Köfi Angeln Darf


----------



## Wels-Angel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo kollegen,ich war vor kurzem auch mal wieder übers Wochenende unten,ich kann Euch noch folgende tipps geben:
pellets würde ich unten kaufen schon alleine weil ihr dann mit dem füttert,was die meisten füttern.bei den pellets gibt es riesengrosse unterschiede sie sollten einen hohen anteil an
fischmehl haben so wie dana feed z.b.. die speziell für angler
entwickelten pellets würde ich nicht nehmen.
fliegen oder fahren?wenn ihr ein billigflug erwischt zum bsp. mit ryanair von hahn oder memmingen nach reus könnt ihr euch vom ersparten da unten fast schon eine ausrüstung kaufen.bei bavarian im angelladen könnt ihr auch mieten


----------



## sascha1974 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Kollegen
Eines habe ich noch vergessen ich denke es ist sehr Schwierig immer allen alles Recht zumachen,
Und ja es gab auch eine zeit wo das eine oder Andere nicht ob wahr aber das wahr zur Rudis Zeiten  
Den der Volker, Stefan  und auch der Rest die sind Alle Topp wehr da wahr weiß es und wehr sich nicht an die Gesetze hält Erwischt wird und Bezahlen muss ist selber Schuld Oder ??


----------



## Wels-Angel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo sascha,ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man bei andrees sonderrechte hat und geltende gesetze nich einhalten muss.bei einer kontrolle könnte das ganz schön spannend werden.übrigens ich bin zum selben zeitpunkt im
august in mequinenza|wavey:


----------



## Catfishhunter666 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Wallerfreunde! Hat denn schon mal einer von euch sein Tackle bzw. ein teil seines Tackles mit der Post oder einem anderen Versandservice nach Mequinenza oder Fraga geschickt? Hatte letztes Jahr eineige Probleme am Flughafen in Barcelona bezüglich der Angelsachen im Handgepäck und anderswo! Will diese Jahr auch wieder runter und mir den Ärger/Stress ersparen. Bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.


Das Angeln mit Köderfischen finde ich nicht so pralle! Erstens ist es meist VERBOTEN (egal was die Anbieter sagen!) und langweilg! Wenn ich mal ein Tag Ansitztangeln mache nehme ich nur Pellets, da einfach zu bekommen und fangen meist besser.
Zu den Camps und Anbietern vor Ort sollte sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, habe dort einen mit dem es dort gut funktioniert. Werde hier aber auch nicht schlecht oder lobend über andere Anbieter reden! Jeder Angler hat meistens seine eigene Ansicht oder Vorstellung.


----------



## Wels-Angel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

schau doch bei DHL auf der webseite nach

gruss


----------



## Catfishhunter666 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Wels-Angel schrieb:


> schau doch bei DHL auf der webseite nach
> 
> gruss



Hatte ich schon mal, aber nichts gefunden!|bigeyes Möchte nicht ausschließen das ich da was über sehen habe!


----------



## sascha1974 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo 
Was heißt sonderrechte die hat man auch bei Andrees nicht  wen du das mit den Köfi meinst
Die sind noch generell im unteren Stausee erlaubt  und da  gibt unterschiede zwischen Catalunya und Aragon  Der bis jetzt Größte Waller mit 110,5 Kg ist auch auf Weißfisch gefangen worden. 
Aber wenn einer was Anderes weiß ich bin für jede Info Dankbar.
Das mit den Anbietern ist auch war andere sind bestimmt auch gut , wie ist  das mit Kinder Müssen die 
Auch bei Anderen die Lizenz bezahlen mein Sohn ( 7 Jahre) muss für zwei Wochen 60 Euro Bezahlen
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Wels-Angel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo sascha,ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher mit catalunya da ich immer im aragon bereich fische,aber bei meinen letzten touren hatte ich auch im bereich catalunya keine einzige boje mehr gesehen.ich habe auch gehört das es teilweise nach dem köderfischverbot zu falsch übersetzten infoblättern kam.


----------



## Wels-Angel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

DHL.de  Paket international  Zone1 Spanien 120cmx60cmx60cm bis 20Kg 32,--Euro.
120cm Länge werden wohl nicht reichen dann versuch es bei iloxx.de
180cmx30cmx30cm bis 20Kg 35,90 die holen das Paket sogar bei dir ab.
Alle Angaben ohne Pistole oder Gewehr


----------



## Catfishhunter666 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

[ bei iloxx.de
180cmx30cmx30cm bis 20Kg 35,90 die holen das Paket sogar bei dir ab.
Alle Angaben ohne Pistole oder Gewehr[/QUOT


Danke! Holen die das auch wohl auch wieder in Spanien ab? Dan hätte man kein Tackle-Sterß mehr!


----------



## Wels-Angel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo catfishhunter,wegen der abholung in spanien müsstest du mal anfragen,interessant
wäre auch noch wie dein tackle versichert ist z.b. bei verlust,das weiss ich leider nicht.
wann bist du denn unten??ich bin im august unten mit dem auto weil ich mein hund mitnehme.da ich eine grosse dachbox habe käme es auf dem rückweg auf 2-3 ruten
nicht mehr an


----------



## Allangler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hatte letztes Jahr eineige Probleme am Flughafen in Barcelona bezüglich der Angelsachen im Handgepäck und anderswo! Will diese Jahr auch wieder runter und mir den Ärger/Stress ersparen. Bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.


Hi Catfish....
Wir fliegen im Juli auch nach Mequinenza.
Könntest du nicht genauer beschreiben was für Probleme es mit 
dem Gepäck und Handgepäck gab? Würde bestimmt alle die das Erstemal dort hin fliegen interesieren,damit sie nicht den gleichen Fehler machen. Währe echt Super.#6
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wels-Angel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

ich hatte letztes jahr mit lufthansa probleme.angelruten sind sportgeräte und müssen
extra bezahlt werden.ich hatte nur eine grosse angeltasche dabei ohne ruten,drin weil die mein kollege mitnahm.die wollten trotzdem extra geld dafür.ich hatte die tasche dan
zusammengerollt und dann gings.
ich kann nur empfehlen sich vorab bei der airline über den transport von sportgeräten sich zu informieren,sonst könnte es teuer werden.


----------



## powermesh (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Catfishhunter666 schrieb:


> Hallo Wallerfreunde! Hat denn schon mal einer von euch sein Tackle bzw. ein teil seines Tackles mit der Post oder einem anderen Versandservice nach Mequinenza oder Fraga geschickt? Hatte letztes Jahr eineige Probleme am Flughafen in Barcelona bezüglich der Angelsachen im Handgepäck und anderswo! Will diese Jahr auch wieder runter und mir den Ärger/Stress ersparen. Bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Das Angeln mit Köderfischen finde ich nicht so pralle! Erstens ist es meist VERBOTEN (egal was die Anbieter sagen!) und langweilg! Wenn ich mal ein Tag Ansitztangeln mache nehme ich nur Pellets, da einfach zu bekommen und fangen meist besser.
> Zu den Camps und Anbietern vor Ort sollte sich jeder seine Meinung bilden, habe dort einen mit dem es dort gut funktioniert. Werde hier aber auch nicht schlecht oder lobend über andere Anbieter reden! Jeder Angler hat meistens seine eigene Ansicht oder Vorstellung.


deine rollen in den koffer.die stecken in transportbeh.nur bes.schnürre .vorfächer-hacken mitnehmen den rest kaufst du im camp zu gleichen preisen.war mit germanwings unten habe für sondergep.ca 40 euro für hin u zurück bezahlt.nim den flieger- bald buchen-mitauto in brd schon buchen -8tage ca100,-sparst ein haufen geld.ab stuttgart bis stausee 1500km.maut mit womoeinfach148,.auto ca100,-plus sprit.allso flug-auto-hin u.zurück-je nach dem du buchst-ca200,--400,-(für hin u.zurück)3000km sprit u.maut brauchst keinen taschenrechner.gute grosse fische!#h#h


----------



## powermesh (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Allangler schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr eineige Probleme am Flughafen in Barcelona bezüglich der Angelsachen im Handgepäck und anderswo! Will diese Jahr auch wieder runter und mir den Ärger/Stress ersparen. Bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Hi Catfish....
> ...


es gibt transportbeh.zu kaufen für ca 100 euro.gehen ca 5 stecken rein.oder du gehst in den baumarkt da gibt es wasserrohre 2m mit 2 verschlüsse für ca 16 euro.melde es am flughafen bald an als tauchausrüstung-golfausrüstung-ca 40euro je nach air:l


----------



## Gunnar76 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Ich fahren auch zu fünft in 3 Wochen zu Oli nach Mequinenza freu,freu. Wir haben auch zuerst überlegt ob wir ab Stuttgart einen Flug nehmen und in Barcelona eine Mietauto. Jedoch haben wir jetzt einen VW T5 als 9 Sitzer gebucht. Der Wagen kostet jetzt 590€ für 10 Tage und ca. 100 für Maut/Benzin pro Person.

So kommt jetzt Auto,Benzin und Maut für die 10 Tage auf knapp 220€. Dafür kann jetzt aber jeder sein ganzes Angelzeug mitnehmen.

Ein Flug und das Mietauto würde sicher mehr kosten. Einen Nachteil gibts aber auch und das sind die 15 Stunden fahrt. Aber dafür haben wir einen Notbook  auf dem wir uns Angelvideos ansehen und so geht die Zeit auch schneller vorbei.
Auf der Heimfahrt gehts immer über Andora. Dort kann man noch günstig Zigaretten und Weine und alles Steuerfrei einkaufen. Kann man echt empfehlen.

Naja jeder wie er es mag ob Flugzeug oder Auto hauptsache an den Ebro:vik:.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar76 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Ist jemand gerade aus Spanien vom Ebro angekommen.
Da ich in 2 Wochen fahre würde mich interessieren wie die momentane Situation ist. Fängt man Gut? Wasserstände?

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## mario10 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Gunnar76 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ist jemand gerade aus Spanien vom Ebro angekommen.
> Da ich in 2 Wochen fahre würde mich interessieren wie die momentane Situation ist. Fängt man Gut? Wasserstände?
> ...



HI,

also ich war bis vor zwei Wochen. Auf Waller und Zander ging absolut gar nichts. Bis auf drei kleine Waller. Karpfen haben wir ca. 20 Stück gefangen. 

Absolut Top war der Schwarzbarsch. Bruno Brennstein hat uns gesagt, er hat selten soviele Schwarzbarsche in einer Woche gefangen als in dieser.

Wenn du in zwei Wochen fährst, wirst du´s denke ich ziemlich gut erwischen. Bei uns war das Problem, das die Waller wegen dem Schmelzwasser noch nicht abgelaicht haben und so gut wie nichts gefressen haben. Dort unten meinten die aber, die werden wohl in 2-4 Wochen fertig sein. Also genau zu der Zeit in der du unten bist. 

Wünsche dir ein tolle Zeit am Ebro.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gunnar76 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Mario,

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Fische sind diese Jahr aber sehr spät beim laichen.
Vor vier Jahren waren die schon ende Mai fertig.
Wo wart Ihr genau?
Habt Ihr einen Guide auf Waller genommen oder auf eigene Faust?

Vor zwei Jahren ging bei mir auch so gut wie garichts.

Ist dann echt schade bei dem Aufwand den man davor betrieben hat.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Wels-Angel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo ich war auch zur laichzeit vor 3wochen unten,da gingen nur kleinere welse recht gut und Zander.Laut B.B.seiner Website haben die aber die Letzten 2 Wochen richtig 
zugeschlagen.Wenn du einen guten Guide hast und in den nächsten Wochen runter
gehst stehen die chancen wahrscheinlich ziemlich gut.Wenn Ihr auf eigene Faust fischt
müsst ihr alles dem Zufall überlassen ausser ihr habt aufgrund eurer Vorgeschichten sehr gute Gewässerkenntnisse wobei selbst das nicht viel bringt da sich die Bedinungen dort
fast täglich ändern können.


----------



## Gunnar76 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Wels-Angler,

Ja wir haben einen Guid für 4-5 Tage auf Waller.
Letztes Jahr haben wir bei Urlaub nach Mass ganz gut gefangen. 2 Tage und vier Waller 185, 195, 207, 225.

Hoffe das es dieses Jahr wieder klappt. 

Wobei ich es dieses Jahr eher auf große Karpfen abgesehen habe, die wir aber selber finden werden :m.

Mit der Platzwahl hast recht, die Karten werden jedes Jahr neu gemischt. Wo man heute gut fängt kann in wenigen Wochen ein schlechter Platz sein.

Binn aber guter Dinge, denn die Hoffnung stirb als letztes|bla:.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Wels-Angel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Gunnar,
ich denk Ihr seit in guten Händen.Schreib mal ein paar Zeilen wenn Ihr wieder Zuhause
seit,wie es gelaufen ist.Denk auch noch beim Karpfenfischen daran,jeder Biss kann
ein Wels sein.Lieber zu stark als zu schwach fischen,auch wegen den Muschelbänken.
Gruss und viel Spass da unten,ich muss leider bis August warten.Bin echt neidisch,
eigentlich schon der Verzweiflung nahe.

 Wels-Angel
 (Kommt übrigens aus dem Englischen und ist ein Ableiter von 
"Hells-Angel")  Ich bin sozusagen ein Engel und kein Angler(namentlich)


----------



## Gunnar76 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Danke, hoffe das alles passen tut. Mit dem Material werde ich hoffentlich keine Probleme haben. Letztes Jahr ist mir beim Karpfenangeln ein Walli mit 128cm an den Haken gegangen. War ein geiler drill. Benutze immer eine geflochtene Schlagschnur wegen den Muschelbänken und den Raspelzähnen der Waller.

Freue mich auch das es nur noch wenige Tage dauert bis wir losfahren. Meine drei Freunde sind das erste mal am Ebro und mein Vater und ich waren schon einige male da.

Naja wird schon alles schiefgehen.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## mario10 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

HI Gunnar,

also wir waren in Region Caspe. Einen Guide hatten wir auch. Aber der sagte schon das es ziemlich schlecht zurzeit geht. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir zur selben Zeit da und da waren die Fische auch schon mit dem Laichen fertig. Da haben wir ganz gut zugeschlagen. An einem Tag 14 Waller.

Unser Guide erzählte uns vor zwei Jahren im Juni hatte er mit einer 5er-Gruppe Holländer in drei Tagen 84(!) Waller gefangen und ca. 40 Fehlattacken noch dazu gehabt. Und das bei 40 Grad. Wer will da Guide sein .

Ein guter Freund von mir ist jetzt gerade unten, bei Mequinenza, und hab mit ihm heute telefoniert. Die Waller rennen derzeit wie die blöden. Die haben jetzt in 3 Tagen schon über 20 Waller. Zander geht so gut wie gar nicht.

Wir waren also ca. 1-2 Wochen zu früh #q . Echt blöd gelaufen für uns.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gunnar76 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Mario,

Das ist echt blöd gelaufen. Aber ok das Leben geht weiter.

Habt Ihr eigentlich auch auf Karpfen geangelt?

Wie schon geschrieben möchte ich dieses Jahr verstärkt auf Karpfen gehen. 

2 meiner Kupels sind reine Karpfenangler und da möchte ich mir einige Tips und Tricks abschauen.

Letztes Jahr habe ich täglich ca. 10-15 Karpfen gefangen aber leider alle nur um die 15 Pfund-20 Pfund. Dieses Jahr möchte ich die 30 Pfund Grenze durchbrechen. 

Aber das gute ist ja am Ebro das man Karpfen und Waller meistens an den gleichen Stellen erwischen kann:v

Den einen oder anderen Waller werden wir sicher beim Guiden erwischen. Da liegt mein größter bei 195cm. Sollte auch dieses Jahr klappen mit nem 2m+ Fisch.

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja als letztes|supergri.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## mario10 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi Gunnar,

ja auch auf Karpfen haben wir auch geangelt. Doch auch da wars bei weitem nicht so wie vor zwei Jahren. Da hatten wir auch immer gut 15-20 Stück pro Tag. Dieses Jahr warens insgesamt so ca. 20-25 Stück. Der schwerste auch "nur" 25 Pfund.
Die Karpfen konnte man in den frühen Morgenstunden auch noch beim Laichen zwischen den Sträucher und Bäumen beobachten. Beim Karpfenfischen ging uns auch dieses Jahr hin und wieder ein kleiner Waller drauf. Alle so zwischen 50 und 60 cm lang. Lustige Tiere.

Vorletztes Jahr konnten wir sogar einen Karpfen (99cm) auf eine Wallermontage mit riesen Haken und 400 gr. Blei fangen. Das war schon der Hammer.

Mein Welsrekord liegt bei 196 cm. Aber nächstes Jahr werde ich den brechen :vik:.


----------



## Gunnar76 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo,

So nun ist es bei mir nur noch 1 Tag bis es nach Mequinenza geht. Wird auch Zeit da meine Garage mitlerweile einem Anglerladen gleicht und ich mein Auto schon draußen parken muß|supergri. Man glaubt es gar nicht was man da alles mitschleppt. Aber zum Glück haben wir ein großes Auto, in das ja ne menge reinpasst.
Habe gestern mit Oli und Taffi gesprochen. Die haben dort  38 Grad und keine Besserung in Sicht. Das bedeutet immer schön eincremen damit man nicht gleich einen Sonnenbrand bekommt.
Naja melde mich sobald ich wieder im Lande bin.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Allangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Gunnar76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So nun ist es bei mir nur noch 1 Tag bis es nach Mequinenza geht. Wird auch Zeit da meine Garage mitlerweile einem Anglerladen gleicht und ich mein Auto schon draußen parken muß|supergri. Man glaubt es gar nicht was man da alles mitschleppt. Aber zum Glück haben wir ein großes Auto, in das ja ne menge reinpasst.
> Habe gestern mit Oli und Taffi gesprochen. Die haben dort 38 Grad und keine Besserung in Sicht. Das bedeutet immer schön eincremen damit man nicht gleich einen Sonnenbrand bekommt.
> ...


 
Hi Gunnar
wünsche euch eine schöne Fahrt.
Wir fliegen erst Samstag früh. Wir sehen uns dann in Mequinenza.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## powermesh (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Allangler schrieb:


> Hi Gunnar
> wünsche euch eine schöne Fahrt.
> Wir fliegen erst Samstag früh. Wir sehen uns dann in Mequinenza.
> Gruß
> Peter


 dicke fische bei olli u taffi.sei ja in besten händen.PETRI!#h#h


----------



## sascha1974 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi Alle zusammen 

Ist schon einer zurück aus dem gelobten land  der Waller und Zander also vom Ebro :l
Wie sind die Fänge ich muss noch 28 Tage warten  ist das lange #d


----------



## Gunnar76 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Kleine Info vorab.

Bin gestern aus Spanien zurückgekommen. Leider waren die Fische sehr schwer an den Haken zu bekommen. Wir waren ja zu fünft und die Ausbeute 12 Zander zwischen 60-75cm. 9 Waller 1x50cm 2x90cm 1x120cm 1x140cm 1x170cm 1x190cm 1x196cm und einen mit 204cm. Bei den Karpfen sahs sehr mau aus leider nur 2St mit je 7,5Kg. So etwas habe ich in den vergangenen 5 Jahren noch nie erlebt. 1 Schwarzbarsch mit 38cm.
Habe unser Bord Mitglied Allangler getroffen, Haben einige schöne Abende mit seiner Gruppe verbracht. Der ist jedoch noch in Spanien und die fangen heute mit Oli noch einige Welse.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Wels-Angel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi Gunnar,

Zu eurem Fangergebniss möchte ich trotzdem gratulieren so schlecht ist das doch gar
nicht.Wir hatten da unten auch schon Wochen mit "Massenfängen"aber die Wochen wo
es halt kleinere Stückzahlen gibt beweisen doch das man am Ebro eben auch um seine
Fische kämpfen muss weil selbst in Spanien hat die Natur Ihre launen und das ist gut so.
Und in Deutschland wäre so ein Ergebniss kaum machbar.

Gruss Wels Angel     muss noch 30 Tage warten


----------



## Gunnar76 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Klar die Fischzahl kann sich schon sehen lassen. jedoch die Karpfen haben micht etwas geärgert. Letztes Jahr habe ich allein ca. 50St bis knapp 30 Pfung gefangen und dieses Jahr keinen einzigen. Haben Stellen gut angefüttert mit Mais, Pallets und Boil.. Gesehen habe ich einige springen an unserem Futterplatz aber insgesammt nur 2 gefangen.
Ebenso haben wir erst einen guten Zanderplatz gegen Donnerstag gefunden aber dann gings Schlag auf Schlag.

Welse gingen auch erst ab Mittwoch so richtig los. Davor hatte ich echt Pech. 2 Fehlbisse und 2 große beim drillen verlohren.

Naja wollen auf jedenfall nächstes Jahr wieder runter.

An der Promenade in Mequinenza wüten gerade hunderte von Engländer. Sind selber von einigen vertrieben worden als wir unser Glück dort versuchen wollten. Am ersten Abend zählte ich über 40 Ruten, ging zu wie an einem Forellenpuff.

Die führen sich da auf, einfach ohne Worte.


Gruß Gunnar


----------



## sascha1974 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Kollegen 
Ich muss noch 24 Tage  Warten 

Also ich muss ja auch sagen das der Fang ja auch nicht schlecht ist einen über die Zweimeter grenze ist immer gut. Aber sind wir die schon Länger an den Ebro Fahren nicht ein Bisschen verwöhnt mit der stück zahl ich fahre jetzt seit 2000 an den Ebro zum Waller Angeln unser Bestes Jahr wahren in Zwei Wochen über 100 Waller mit 5 Personen das war stress was ich nicht mehr haben will lieber weniger aber Größer und das wichtigste wir wollen Spaß haben ,wir sind aber auch schon mit 4 waller nach Hause gefahren also man muss immer mit den Launen der Natur Rechnen.
Und eins will ich Noch sagen ich habe noch keinen Waller Mitgenommen.|wavey:|wavey:
Gruß Sascha


----------



## sascha1974 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Guten Morgen |wavey:

Eine Frage Fahrt ihr alle die hier sind nach Mequinenza und mit Pellets oder Angelt 
Auch einer weiter Richtung Riba roja.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gunnar76 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Sascha,

Fahre meistens nach Mequinenza. Aber war schon des öfteren im Segre und Chinca mit Köderfisch angeln. Ist zwar nicht erlaubt aber die Kontrollen sind sehr selten.

In Mequinenza läufts sehr gut mit Pellets und Calamaris.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## sascha1974 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Gunnar

Ich fahre schon seit 2000 immer nur nach Riba Roja dort bin ich Hängen geblieben denn von dort aus kann man auch tolle Fluss Touren Machen ist immer noch mein Höhepunkt aber ist nicht ganz Billig Mittlerweile 200 Euro die es aber wert sind. Was mich aber Ärgert das man jetzt einen Boots Führerschein brauch über 13,4 PS  #q den werde ich wohl ende des Jahres machen.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Ascole (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



sascha1974 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen |wavey:
> 
> Eine Frage Fahrt ihr alle die hier sind nach Mequinenza und mit Pellets oder Angelt
> Auch einer weiter Richtung Riba roja.
> Gruß Sascha


Hallo,
ich fahre immer zerst nach Mequinenza, damit ich die Infos erhalte wo gerade gut gefangen wird, danach Richtung Caspe am oberen Stau..
Habe noch 3 Tage wartezeit, dann fahre ich an den Ebro für ca 4 Wochen....
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## sascha1974 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Ascole
Was Lese ich Da 4 Wochen Ebro am Caspe war ich selber noch nicht meine Eltern hatten für ein Jahr die Betreuung eines Camp am Caspe übernommen er soll schwer zu beangeln sein ?der Caspe, und ich habe es nicht geschafft 
Dort zu Angeln aber die Arbeit hat Vorrang.
Ich wünsche dir viele Große Fische und eine Schöne zeit.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Allangler (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Gunnar! Danke noch mal für das Benzin.War ne supi Zeit mit Euch.:vik:Schicke PN wegen Bilderaustausch.

Zurück von Mequinenza.Unsere Erwartungen wurden bei weitem übertroffen.  Es war mit Abstand der beste Angeltrip den wir seit Jahrzehnten gemacht haben. Man hat uns vom anfang an das Gefühl gegeben, als würden wir uns schon Jahrelang kennen. Die Betreuung, das Guiding und das Ambiente waren Suuuuper.  Wir haben  schöne Waller gefangen. Auch über 2m .
Kann man auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.
Das Gästebuch von Urlaub nach Mass spricht für sich selbst.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wels-Angel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Sascha,Caspe ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert.Ich finde das es da oben eher einfacher ist zu fischen.Dazu kommt das es am oberen See meiner Meinung nach auch viel schöner ist.Im allgemeinen sind die Waller aber etwas "kleiner".
Gruss an alle

Wer ist den von Euch ab 14.08. in Mequinenza???????


----------



## sascha1974 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Guten Morgen  #6

Ich wollte noch mal nachfragen ist schon wieder einer von euch von Ebro zurück, und ist 
Einer auch in der nähe von riba roja in der zeit 
vom 07.08 bis 22.08 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## boddich (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo, 

wir sind gerade zurück vom Ebrodelta aus unserem Familienurlaub, dort haben wir mit HEINZ aus Riumar eine 4 Stündige Wallertour weit oberhalb von Amposta gemacht, dort hat unser jüngster Angler ( 15 Jahre) einen Waller von 175 cm und 41 KG gefangen.( auf Kalamar)

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank Heinz für die klasse organisierte Tour!!!:vik:

Boddich#6


----------



## Graass (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo ja

 wir gehen vom 31.7 am 3 wochen und foffen auf ein paar schöne waller karpfen und zander

cu graass


----------



## sascha1974 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Guten Abend 
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob wieder einer von Spanien zurück ist, und wie die der Fisch fang ist
Ich muss noch 4 tage warten dann geht es Los nach Riba Roja
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gunnar76 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Sascha,

Bist echt zu beneiden, mir kommts schon vor das ich Monate wieder im Lande bin. Hoffe Ihr fangt einige schöne Fische.
Ich fahre in anderhalb Wochen mit meiner Frau in den Urlaub.
18 Tage Dom. Rep. und eine Teleskoprute wird eingepackt.
Möchte auch dieses mal eine Bootstour auf dem offenen Meer machen. Wenn es aber nach mir gehen würde wäre ich lieber 18 Tage am Ebro und eine Woche Dom. Rep :q.

Aber ich sage immer! Lieber einen Spatz in der Hand als eine Taube auf dem Dach!

Auf was geht Ihr genau eher Waller oder Zander, Karpfen?
Vor 4 Wochen ging bei uns Karpfen gar nicht obwohl wier gut angefüttert haben. Letztes Jahr habe ich sichlich so um die 50 Karpfen bis 27 Pfund nebenbei in einer Woche gefangen.

Dafür gingen dieses Jahr die Zander für diese Jahreszeit eigentlich gut. Ein Freund von mir hat an einem Morgen 10 Stachelritter alle so um die 70cm gefangen. 

Also immer einige Lauben abends fangen damit man morgens auf Zander gehen kann.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## sascha1974 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Gunnar

In Erster Linie wollen wir Waller Angeln, und auch eine Fluss Tour di immer gut ist.
Ich wollte auch eine Stelle für Karpfen Anfüttern ja und der Zander darf auch nicht fehlen aber meistens als Beifang.
Unsere Nummer eins der Waller.#6
65 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt ich habe schon Fiber.:k
Gruß Sascha:vik:


----------



## Harry48 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo liebe Leute

Am 20.08 fahren wir nach Spanien in Urlaub.
Wir wollen 3 Tage Zwischenstopp am Ebro-Delta zwischen
Amposta und Riomar machen.

Auf dem Rückweg ebenfalls 3 Tage.

Nun die Frage hierzu:

Kennt jemand von euch nen Angelplatz den man gut mit dem KFZ erreichen kann?
Wir wollen nach Möglichkeit nicht zu weit schleppen müssen.
Boot fällt leider aus wegen der Kosten und um das eigene mit zu nehmen fehlt der Platz.

Wäre toll wenn jemand nen Tip für uns hat.

Unser Zielfisch wäre Karpfen und Zander.
Waller geht wegen Schnur nicht. Lach... Sind da bis 0,45 etwas zu schwach gestellt. *gg*

Danke schon mal im Vorraus |wavey:
Tips nehme ich gerne als PN entgegen 

Petri Heil und dicke Dinger


----------



## mipo (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Am 20.08 fahren wir nach Spanien in Urlaub.
> Wir wollen 3 Tage Zwischenstopp am Ebro-Delta zwischen
> ...


 

Hallo direkt in Mequinenza hast du ein Parkpatz der direkt am Wasser liegt unweit davon kann man auch die erforderliche Lizenz erwerben. Schau einfach mal bei Google Earth rein.


----------



## Gunnar76 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo,

im unteren Teil des Ebro und Delte kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber an den Stauseen gibt es genug Möglichkeiten auch ohne Bott zu angeln. Fals Du  hochfahren möchtest nach Mequinenza könnte ich Dir einige Tipps geben wo Zander und Karpfen gehen.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Harry48 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo mipo und Gunnar

Danke euch mal ganz arg für die guten Tips. Schauen wir mal ob wir so weit von der AP 7 wegfahren können.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ne PN schicken mit euren genauen Tips?

Ich denke ihr wollt die genauen Stellen nicht ganz so öffentlich veraten. *gg*

Danke schon mal im voraus :q

Über weitere Antworten zum Delta nach Amposta würde ich mich freuen 

Grüßle und Petri


----------



## mipo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Hallo mipo und Gunnar
> 
> Danke euch mal ganz arg für die guten Tips. Schauen wir mal ob wir so weit von der AP 7 wegfahren können.
> 
> ...


 

Wenn du durch Mequinenza durchfährst vor der Brücke auf der N211 ist der Parkplatz. Unterhalb vom Castel. Das findest du.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=mequi...zaAQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1


----------



## Marlin1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Harry,

also zwischen Amposta und Riomar gibt es nur noch Deltebre.

Da bist du genau am Ebro der Fluss ist dort beidseitig von Reisfeldern gesäumt und die Ufer sind fast durchgängig mit dem Auto befahrbar. 

Weit laufen und dein Gerät schleppen mußt du da nirgendwo.
Suche dir einen Auslauf von den Bewässerungskanälen der 
Reisfelder in den Ebro, da sitzt du immer richtig.

Der Luxuxplatz ist in Amposte, wenn du über die Ebrobrücke nach recht (flussauf) schaust. Da ist ein Ruderclub mit einem 
ca. 50 Meter langen und sicher 5 Meter breiten Steg.
Darunter fliesst die Kläranlage von Amposta in den Fluss.
Ein genialer Platz für Waller. |rolleyes

So, das reicht jetzt.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Gunnar76 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo,

Anbei


! edit by ralle -- Copyright beachten !


----------



## Harry48 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo ihr lieben Angelfreunde 

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Menge Tips und gute Stellen beschrieben bekommen!

Ich möchte mich bei euch hierfür rechtherzlich bedanken!!!!! 

Einen Bericht über das ganze Geschehen werde ich nachtürlich gerne mit großer Freude Posten.

Schön wenn es noch Kameraden gibt die einem auch mal ne gute Stelle sagen:vik:

Petri Heil und vielen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## sascha1974 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Guten Morgen

In wenigen Stunden ist es soweit |bla: wir Fahren zum Ebro nach Riba roja.:vik:
Ich Hoffe auf gute Fische, tolles Wetter und eine menge Spaß.
Tschüss bis zum 24.08.09 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## U1962Z (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi
Ich fahre am 29.08 nach Rio mar (am Delter) kann mir einer sagen was da so geht mit der Fischerrei.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Udo


----------



## mlkzander (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



U1962Z schrieb:


> (am Delter)



wo ist das denn?


----------



## Gunnar76 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Er meint sicher Rio mar im Delta!

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## mlkzander (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

gunnar ich weis
aber Delter habe ich noch nieeeee gelesen #q

PS: Ich fahre in 2 Wochen mit Andrea runter zum Taffi,
2 Wochen Vollguiding lassen ne Menge Spass und viele
Dicke erwarten#6
Ende September noch ne Woche Italien beim Kalle, 
was nicht schlechter werden wird.........


----------



## Gunnar76 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hi,

Mein Urlaub ist schon 6 Wochen vorbei aber fahre jetzt am Sonntag 3 Wochen Dom. Rep. Hochzeitsreise.

Mal schauen was man dort fangen kann.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## pizzo (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



U1962Z schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich fahre am 29.08 nach Rio mar (am Delter) kann mir einer sagen was da so geht mit der Fischerrei.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil
> ...


 
hallo ein kleiner geheimtip : benissanet und miravet ( 35 km vom ebro delta entfernt), wenig angler und gute faenge, ich habe mit meinem sohn in dieser woche 7 welse gefangen alle um die 10 kg nicht sehr gross aber es kann ja auch mal ein groesserer anbeissen,was dieses jahr nur ein wenig stoehrt sind die vielen algen im wasser und die muecken.......
viel spass#h


----------



## Harry48 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Kann uns jemand sagen wo wir die Spanische Angellizens bekommen?
Was braucht man dazu... Ausweis, Lichtbild etc. ?

Rathaus, Polizei oder in der Touristinfo?

Freu mich über eure Antworten 
Vielleicht weiß das auch jemand in Ampola?

Petri, Harry


----------



## Marlin1 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Harry,

in Ampolla bekommst du die Katalonien Lizens im Rathaus.
Das ist aber ohne gute Spanischkenntnisse recht schwierig.

Fahre nach Riomar, da ist in der Ladenzeile das Angelgeschäft " Tot Pesca" da legst du deinen Perso vor
und bekommst eine Jahres oder Fünfjahreslizens, ganz wie du
willst. Du kannst deutsch sprecehn und bekommst sofort eine 
Bestätigung zum Fischen mit.

Der tatsächliche Angelschein dauert 2 Tage.
Den gültigen Personalausweis brauchst du aber immer und überall um an eine Spanische Angellizens zu kommen.

Trotzdem sehr beeindruckend, wie leicht das geht.
Versuche das als Ausländer mal bei uns in Deutschland. #q


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Harry48 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Harry,
> 
> in Ampolla bekommst du die Katalonien Lizens im Rathaus.
> Das ist aber ohne gute Spanischkenntnisse recht schwierig.
> ...




Danke für deine freundliche Auskunft Marlin 
Das macht das ganze doch viel einfacher wenn man in den Laden geht 

Petri, Harry


----------



## U1962Z (22. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



pizzo schrieb:


> hallo ein kleiner geheimtip : benissanet und miravet ( 35 km vom ebro delta entfernt), wenig angler und gute faenge, ich habe mit meinem sohn in dieser woche 7 welse gefangen alle um die 10 kg nicht sehr gross aber es kann ja auch mal ein groesserer anbeissen,was dieses jahr nur ein wenig stoehrt sind die vielen algen im wasser und die muecken.......
> viel spass#h


Da muss ich mal schauen 

ich danke 

Gruß von Bodensee


----------



## pizzo (23. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

hallo, wie gesagt es kann ja auchmal ein groesserer anbeissen......
Nach 7 abenden ( von 18-21,30) beim angeln in MIRAVET hollten wir 11 waller aus dem wasser alle ca. um die 10 kg schwer.
Bis endlich was groesseres anbiss.... nicht gerade der super riese aber immerhin 21 kg und 1,5 meter lang, hier das video vom biss bis zum an land ziehen, viel spass!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WL3A0hN15c


----------



## mlkzander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

bin seit einer woche wieder da und urlaub-nach-mass.de
hat mal wieder alle versprechen gehalten
wer ein paar richtige fische sehen will:

hier der camprekord von mir mit 2,55m


----------



## mlkzander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

2,40 vom selben tag






und noch ein 2,36m auch vom selben tag






insgesamt haben wir gefangen:

1,70m
2,08m
2,11m
2,13m
2,14m
2,15m
2,36m
2,40m
2,55m


----------



## Gunnar76 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

Hallo Mike,

Da kann ich Dir nur zu diesen Traumfängen gratulieren#6.

Habe schon die Fotos bei Oli auf der Seite gesehen.

Bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt den Du schreiben möchtest:q.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*

...einmalige Fische...dickes Petri...
...ich bin Mitte November für eine Woche zum Zanderfischen in Mequinenza, vll. ist ja auch der ein oder andere Wels dabei...wenn es dann noch nicht so kalt ist...sind im Bavarian...eine Woche Full Guiding, Flug bis Barcelona und dann mit dem Leihwagen weiter...


----------



## mlkzander (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro in spanien*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Flug bis Barcelona und dann mit dem Leihwagen weiter...



habs dieses jahr auch so gemacht und werde es nur noch so machen


----------

